# Any Anberlin Fans around?



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

doubt if any are on here, just need to draw some attention to this band that i've been following since i was about 13 !


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

One of my fav bands, I love

Love Feel Good Drag

and

Miserabile Visu (Actually one of my fav song EVER!)





I was gutted i missed their tour but was in Vegas


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

been waiting to see them for years and finally got to in cardiff a few months ago, they sounded just like the C.D and put on an awesome show


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Never hear of them. Just has a listen, for about 15 seconds and switched it off, I'm afraid.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Never hear of them. Just has a listen, for about 15 seconds and switched it off, I'm afraid.


Each to their own :tumbleweed:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

havent listened to them in a while (goes to find old albums), thanks for posting.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Each to their own :tumbleweed:


Correct.


----------

